# Battle For Middle earth 2 [RESOLVED]



## Chose (Jun 10, 2007)

On my old computer battle for middle earth 2 and the expansion pack and it worked fine. I bought a new computer with vista and installed them both. It worked fine. 

Then I uninstalled Rise of the witch king (i don't remember why) and reinstalled it. It installed fine but when i start it the exe picture comes up, and it says one for awhile then a error box come and says "Battle for middle-earth II has stopped working A problem cause the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." but nothing comes up after.

After that i tried playing the battle for middle earth 2 with out the expansion pack game and it worked fine. Because i wanted to play the game with the expansion pack i tried uninstalling battle for middle earth 2 and reinstalling them both. Now the same error box comes up for both.

i have already tried changing the compatibility to widows XP and the same thing happens. I have also tried running it as administrator.

my new computer is

Intel duo E6420
RAM 2 Gigs of corsair
GTS 88000

Any Ideas?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Battle For Middle earth 2*

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.when you uninstalled it did you delete all the files for it?


----------



## Chose (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Battle For Middle earth 2*

I found out the problem. After i installed it i overclocked my CPU it. Then i reinstalled it it did not work. So i set the CPU back to normal speed and started the game. It started fine. So then i put the CPU back to the fast speed and it still started fine. So when you first start the game you have to have your CPU at stock speeds.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if your overclocked,and it wont install properly.you most likely have an unstable overclock.back down the oc just a bit,and all will be well.


----------



## care009234 (May 31, 2010)

Hy! well i have the same problem both of middle earth games arnt woeking im suing windows 98 vista pls hellp i reley dont know what too do. Thanks!!


----------

